
I've Compared Google Cloud AutoML Tables with My AutoML Python Package - pplonski86
https://mljar.com/blog/mljar-vs-google-cloud-automl-tables/
======
pplonski86
Google has released AutoML service for structured datasets (AutoML Tables,
currently in Beta). I've compared my open-source AutoML python package mljar-
supervised with Google AutoML Tables on 6 datasets from openml.org. The
results of Google AutoML Tables are poor (I was using 1-hour training). I
think that the reason for poor results is a short training time. I think that
the 1-hour of training on 92 machines in parallel is not enough for Google
optimization algorithm. I believe they are using some Neural Architecture
Search algorithm which is not very efficient. Maybe training for a longer time
will give better results but the cost of 1-hour training is ~20USD so it can
easily skyrocket.

